# Elle est morte?



## Muludovski (22 Février 2003)

Yo les enfants...

J'ai bien peur que la batterie de mon iBook soit HS, alors que je ne l'ai pas spécialement sollicitée...

En fait, ça fait une petite heure maintenant, que l'icône Energie de la barre des menus porte une croix, et quand je clique dessus, ça me dit "Aucune batterie n'est disponible"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et ce qui m'inquiète le plus, c'est que quand j'appuie sur le petit bouton qui se trouve SUR la batterie elle même, aucune des quatre petites loupiotes ne s'allume, alors que la charge était de 100%, et que je n'ai pas débranché l'iBook depuis un bout de temps...

Ça vous est deja arrivé, à vous? Est ce qu'il faut que je la considère comme perdue? Si c'est le cas, il faudra que je renvoie tout l'iBook en révision, ou juste la batterie?

Piiiiitaing, ça fait à peine un mois que je l'ai, ça fout un peu les boules, quand même...

A+


----------



## Yip (22 Février 2003)

Requiescat in pace  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Morte ou pas morte, si elle a un mois, amène la à ton revendeur et fait jouer la garantie. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait besoin de garder la machine avec.

Essaye toujours le reset, on ne sait jamais (voir dans le forum Powerbook les problèmes de batterie).


----------



## albin (22 Février 2003)

il as quel age ton ibook ?
si il n'est plus sous garantie je te conseille de racheter un batterie d'abord.
a+


----------



## decoris (23 Février 2003)

il est écrit qu'il n'a qu'un mois...


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Merci les gars...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *
Essaye toujours le reset, on ne sait jamais (voir dans le forum Powerbook les problèmes de batterie).
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je veux bien, mais j'ai pas le bouton dont ils parlent dans la K-base de Apple... Cette image est supposée figurer l'iBook que j'ai... Mais le mien, il a juste la sortie son, à cet endroit là, y'a rien de rouge chez wam...


----------



## Sebang (23 Février 2003)

C'est quoi cette image ???
Jamais vu un iBook comme ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un fake, une blague ? Un iBook 500 ? (sans doute un iBook 500 d'ailleurs, non ?).


----------



## Yip (23 Février 2003)

Je crois que le rouge a été rajouté sur la photo pour bien visualiser le bon endroit.


Je ne sais pas si ce fameux bouton existe sur ton iBook, mais sur ma vieille palourde mandarine il est sur le bord postérieur, au bout du clavier, en dessous à droite de l'écran, visible uniquement ordi ouvert.


----------



## Sebang (23 Février 2003)

Pas trouvé.
Je viens d'essayer sous la batterie, j'ai pas vu. Pareil pour les bords de l'ordi....


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Moi non plus, je trouve pas ce bouton...
Sinon, pour l'image, elle vient de chez Apple, et normalement, c'est un iBook dit "Dual USB"... C'est bien de ça qu'on parle, non?

Bon, moi, je reviens de la fnac où je l'ai pris... Ils me disent qu'il faut que je  laisse la machine entière (Enfoirés!!!), et que ça va "prendre beaucoup de temps". Du coup, ils m'ont donné le n° de Apple, et m'ont suggéré de m'adresser directement à eux...

La nana m'a dit qu'eux (Apple, donc) ne prendraient probablement que la batterie, et que ça irait relativement vite... Y'a qq'un pour confirmer?... Je sais pas moi, disons Mackie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez hop, je retourne à la chasse au Reset... Tiens, au fait: Si on fait un reset, ça change quoi à la garantie?

A+


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Re...
Ça vous dit qq chose,  ce truc? 

Ça a l'air bien, mais ça semble assez vieux...

A+


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

J'ai lu sur la Kbase que la réinitialisation de la PRAM zappait le gestionnaire d'énergie aussi... Je l'ai fait, ça a rien changé...
Bof bof... Poutant, elle avait bien commencé cette journée...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

lundi tu appel apple assistance tu leurs explique t'on cas et tu leurs demande de faire un cip sur ta batterie (customers installable parts)


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Merci Mackie!
Sans vouloir abuser, tu saurais pas où se trouve ce putain de bouton Reset, toi?
A+


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Merci les gars...



Je veux bien, mais j'ai pas le bouton dont ils parlent dans la K-base de Apple... Cette image est supposée figurer l'iBook que j'ai... Mais le mien, il a juste la sortie son, à cet endroit là, y'a rien de rouge chez wam...




* 

[/QUOTE]

normal il a disparu, parce que sait pas le nombres de client que se sont plaint de ne plus conservé la date et l'heure aprés avoir appuyer ce bouton (et en plus qui pense que tu leurs raconte des conneries en plus !!!)


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

comme dit juste au dessus il n'existe plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ça ce reset comme les PowerBook G3 Wallstreet, c'est a dire tu vire la batterie et l'adaptateur secteur et tu appuis 20 secondes sur :

[Majuscule][ _fn_ ][alt][pomme] et la touche d'allumage


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Sésupéééééééérrr!
Je tente!!!


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Heu... Wait a minute: Si je vire les deux (Bat + sect), ça sert à quoi que j'appuie sur tout ça?... Y'a plus de jus dans ce cas là...

Tiens... A Paris, la terre tremble un peu... Scoop en live de chez Mulud...

Mais bon, revenons à nos moutons...


----------



## Grape (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Tiens... A Paris, la terre tremble un peu... Scoop en live de chez Mulud...
Mais bon, revenons à nos moutons...  * 

[/QUOTE] A Lyon aussi...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Re...
Ça vous dit qq chose,  ce truc? 

Ça a l'air bien, mais ça semble assez vieux...

A+   * 

[/QUOTE]

ça ne marche pas avec ta batterie


----------



## ahc (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Merci les gars...



Je veux bien, mais j'ai pas le bouton dont ils parlent dans la K-base de Apple... Cette image est supposée figurer l'iBook que j'ai... Mais le mien, il a juste la sortie son, à cet endroit là, y'a rien de rouge chez wam...




* 

[/QUOTE]

C bien l'image d'un ibook 500 dual USB, je viens de vérifier sur le mien...


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> *  A Lyon aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Rien senti ...


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Tiens... A Paris, la terre tremble un peu... Scoop en live de chez Mulud... * 

[/QUOTE]

désolé, j'l'a paffé exprès !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, pour tes moutons, fais comme mackie a dit et tiens nous au courant !!


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

désolé, j'l'a paffé exprès !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

arrete de casser le carlage au malleit et de me parler de theorie de temblement de terre


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

arrete de casser le carlage au malleit et de me parler de theorie de temblement de terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

eh encore, tu n'as pas vu le reste de la journée !!


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Yo.
Bon ben wala, j'ai fait comme a dit le Sieur Mackie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je dois dire qu'il y a du changement: Au lieu de la croix, y'a écrit "Calcul" à coté de l'icone de la battrie, dans la barre des menus...

Sauf que ça fait longtemps que c'est comme ça, à zéro pourcent...

Ah, au fait! Y'a un autre truc qui a changé: Le point de contact entre l'iBook et l'adaptateur est orange, comme quand la batterie est faible, et en charge... Sinon, l'indicateur de charge de la qui est sur la pile, il donne tjs aucun signe de vie...

Voila voila...

Et en plus, Youplaly youplala, depuis hier, j'ai un pixel mort...

Hmmmmmmmmm... J'addooooooooooreu!


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Et hop, retour à la case départ!
Croix sur la batterie...

Merci à tous... Va faire jouer la garantie, et basta...


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

je crois que tu es bon pour amener sous peu des croissants à mackie à son travail !!


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Absolument! Ça me permettra de buter sept ou huit cadres au passage: Deja 25 minutes que j'attends qu'on me réponde, sur la Hot Line de Apple... Surtaxé, et sur un portable...

Ça donne: "On peut pas vous répondre, dadoudidoudaaaa, parce que nos produits on tellement de succes, que tous nos technos sont pris, trallalououlalere..." Mon cul oui... Moi, j'entends plutot: "On peut pas répondre, parce que on fait faire un taf de 20 personnes, par deux Mackie-oïdes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...


----------



## Sebang (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> *Moi, j'entends plutot: "On peut pas répondre, parce que on fait faire un taf de 20 personnes, par deux Mackie-oïdes"    ...  

--------------------
_________________________ 
Dandys and Apples Rule, OK?  

* 

[/QUOTE]


lol ta signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(enfin dans ton cas en tout cas)


----------



## Muludovski (23 Février 2003)

Ben wé, mon probleme me casse les couilles, mais ça change rien au fait que Apple fasse les meilleurs ordis de la galaxie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est juste que l'organisation de leur SAV est mal foutue...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

bon alors il te l'envois cette batterie ou pas ? au faite je n'aime que les croissants au beurre


----------



## Muludovski (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bon alors il te l'envois cette batterie ou pas ? au faite je n'aime que les croissants au beurre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan, ils veulent pas! Ils disent que ma carte de crédit ne leur convient pas (Pas assez chère, mon fils)... Pourtant, quand elle a servi à l'achat de l'iBook, ils ont pas craché dessus...

Sinon, tes croissants, tu les veux aux amandes?


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

non juste au beurre, par contre je sait pas si on a des batteries en stock


----------



## Muludovski (24 Février 2003)

Non mais je vais devoir aller la chercher moi meme, dans le 17eme... Place Boulnois...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

il y en a t'il en stock ? c'est une bonne question


----------



## thieu75 (25 Février 2003)

C du délire, j'ai exactement le même problème sur mon ibook 800 Mhz combo (12/02) --&gt; même symptome --&gt; pas de solution!
Plus qu'a appeler apple...
pfff, je ne vous cache pas que je suis un peu sur les nerfs! m'enfin, j'en aurais une neuve...
QQN peut il me donner l'adresse ou le tel de l'apple car dans le 17ème, évoqué plus haut???

Merci
Thieu


----------



## Muludovski (25 Février 2003)

L'adresse, c'est 8 Place Boulnois, 75017, et le tel, c'est celui de la Hot Line d'Apple: 08025 08 96 59...
A+


----------



## thieu75 (26 Février 2003)

A titre d'info, elle était bien morte!! retour dans le 17 ème, examen et test quelques heures --&gt; retour avec batterie toute neuve!!!
Une demie journée, pas mal, non ???


----------



## Muludovski (26 Février 2003)

Ils sont cools, au moins? J'y vais demain, moi...


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

n'oublie pas les croissants


----------



## Muludovski (26 Février 2003)

Don't worry


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Ils sont cools, au moins? J'y vais demain, moi...   * 

[/QUOTE]

bah oui, ya mackie parmi eux !!


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

faut rien dire, c'est la surprise du chef


----------



## Muludovski (26 Février 2003)

J'avais quand meme fini par capter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus 'Gnol me l'avait plus ou moins suggéré...

A+


----------



## Cesca (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * comme dit juste au dessus il n'existe plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ça ce reset comme les PowerBook G3 Wallstreet, c'est a dire tu vire la batterie et l'adaptateur secteur et tu appuis 20 secondes sur :

[Majuscule][ fn ][alt][pomme] et la touche d'allumage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

L'AppleCare m'a donné autre chose :
iBook *éteint*, tous périphs débranchés. Tu n'otes pas la batterie.
Control + Alt + Shift + Démarrage &gt;&gt; pendant 5 seconde. Ensuite tu allumes. La date et l'heure vont être remis à zéro.

J'ai vu que tu habites Paris. Dans ce cas, pas de problème, tu files chez Apple place Boulnois, derrière la Fnac Ternes. En principe ils garderont ton iBook 3 jours. Il vaut mieux faire tester ta bécane par la même occasion.
En général il y a la queue quand tu vas déposer ton ordi, donc prévois du temps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+
Cesca 



http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?country=fr&amp;lang=fr&amp;artnum=14449-f#faq5

iBook (16 Mo de mémoire VRAM), iBook (écran LCD 14,1 pouces et 16 Mo de mémoire VRAM), iBook (écran LCD 14,1 pouces et 32 Mo de mémoire VRAM), iBook (32 Mo de VRAM) et iBook (Opaque, 16 Mo de VRAM) 

Pour les ordinateurs iBook avec 16 Mo de VRAM et les modèles iBook ultérieurs, il n'existe pas de bouton physique de réinitialisation. 

1.	Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2.	Réinitialisez le gestionnaire d'énergie en appuyant simultanément sur les touches Maj-Contrôle-Alt-Bouton d'alimentation. N'appuyez pas sur la touche fn (Function) en même temps.
3.	Attendez 5 secondes.
4.	Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation pour redémarrer l'ordinateur iBook.


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cesca:</font><hr /> * J'ai vu que tu habites Paris. Dans ce cas, pas de problème, tu files chez Apple place Boulnois, derrière la Fnac Ternes.  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu connais les AES ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parce que mouloud et mackie oui et comme mackie bosse à apple care place boulnois, je pense qu'il aurait trouvé cette solution rapidement !!


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

une petite visite avec zara ?


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * une petite visite avec zara ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est AES time demain ??


----------



## Cesca (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu connais les AES ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parce que mouloud et mackie oui et comme mackie bosse à apple care place boulnois, je pense qu'il aurait trouvé cette solution rapidement !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Un ton en dessous, s'il te plait.
Non je ne connais ni Mouloud ni Mackie. Visiblement, on ne doit pas fréquenter les mêmes endroits


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2003)

du calme


----------



## Muludovski (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cesca:</font><hr /> *  En principe ils garderont ton iBook 3 jours.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Houlaaaaaaa! C'est vrai ça? C'est obligé, ou on a le choix?... Paske 3 jours sans le Mac, ça va être la galère chez moi...


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2003)

c'est pas toi qui descide


----------



## Muludovski (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est pas toi qui descide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On a dit combien de croissants, alors?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

par lot de 3


----------



## Muludovski (28 Février 2003)

Bon ben, je suis passé aujourd'hui (Avec trois énoooooooormes croissants), et y'avait ni de batteries ni de Mackies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La jeune femme à l'accueil m'a dit de repasser demain, ce que je vais probablement faire (Avec trois nouveaux énooooooooooormes croissants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et qu'elle me l'échangerait (la batterie, donc) sans blems...

Je fais quoi si t'es pas là demain, Mackie... Hors de question que je rebouffe les énooooooooooormes croissants... Ils m'ont déja fait sauter un repas, là...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

passe samedi je suis en RTT demain


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Je fais quoi si t'es pas là demain, Mackie... Hors de question que je rebouffe les énooooooooooormes croissants... Ils m'ont déja fait sauter un repas, là...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Fallait m'en apporter un ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Muludovski (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr /> * 

Fallait m'en apporter un ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+   * 

[/QUOTE]

In your dreams... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait, je suis passé aujourd'hui... 'Pouvais pas faire autrement: Je devais accompagner une amie à la Fnac Ternes, pour qu'elle se prenne un iBook (Et de deux switcheuses, grace à Mulud)... Sorry... Les croissants, ça sera pour la prochaine AES!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * Sorry... Les croissants, ça sera pour la prochaine AES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça tombe bien, ya une sorte d'AES aujour'hui !!


----------



## Muludovski (1 Mars 2003)

On n'a qu'à dire la prochaine AES "où je pourrai etre" alors...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Muludovski:</font><hr /> * On n'a qu'à dire la prochaine AES "où je pourrai etre" alors...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as qu'à faire comme moué, t'y passes 15mn !!


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2003)

C'est cool que vous soyez tous passé avant moi faire changer votre batterie, du coup, quand je suis passé, aprés 2 heures de queue, j'ai eu une batterie neuve en 5 mn ("c'est pas la premiere fois qu'on a le probléme.").

par contre j'ai pas croisé Goldorak (mais bon, j'avais pas de croissants à la main non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> *

par contre j'ai pas croisé Goldorak (mais bon, j'avais pas de croissants à la main non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   * 

[/QUOTE]

RTT Powah


----------

